# In Need of Download Site



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Does anyone know of a site I could get free downloads? I want to make cd's (yes cd's lol) for my Scary Tales party. I have 36 songs I need to copy and my daughter used to access Limewire for me but doesn't know of any similar sites that are current and safe.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've used http://www.4shared.com/ 

It's been a while, but seems pretty decent and free if you're only doing occasional stuff. The free membership is 15GB... does make you wait (for short periods of time) to download, but hey, it's free.


----------



## georgekillian (Jul 7, 2009)

eMule or uTorrent are two file-sharing programs....although file sharing ain't what it used to be.


----------



## the_grim (Sep 16, 2012)

Tannasgach said:


> Does anyone know of a site I could get free downloads? I want to make cd's (yes cd's lol) for my Scary Tales party. I have 36 songs I need to copy and my daughter used to access Limewire for me but doesn't know of any similar sites that are current and safe.


I've posted quite a lot of stuff on my website. Go have a look.

http://thescary.com


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks All.  I'll pass these sites along to my daughter, she begrudgingly makes all my party playlists. I wouldn't mind paying for songs but this is a play list for only one night.



the_grim said:


> I've posted quite a lot of stuff on my website. Go have a look.
> 
> http://thescary.com


Thanks for the offer *grim*, but I'm not sure you have these songs lol 

SCAREY TALES PLAYLIST 2012
Today was a Fairytale – Taylor Swift
Fairytale – Alexander Rybak
Darkside - Kelly Clarkson
Fairytale Gone Bad – Sunrise Avenue
The Pied Piper – Crispain St Peters
Genie in a Bottle – Christina Aguilera
Georgie Porgie - Eric Benet (Toto)
Mary Had a Little Lamb – Stevie Ray Vaughn
Puff the Magic Dragon – Peter, Paul & Mary
Little Red Riding Hood – Sam the Sham & the Pharaohs
Big Bad Wolf – The Heavy
Howling for You – The Black Keys
Three Little Pigs – Green Jello

Wicked World – Laura Jansen
Two Princes – Spin Doctor
Kiss That Frog - Peter Gabriel
This Kiss – Faith Hill
Prince Charming – Jade McKenzie
Castle Walls – T.I./Christina
Rescue Me – Kerrie Roberts
Ride a White Horse – Goldfrapp
Somebody’s Miracle –Liz Phair
No Princess – Ashley Tisdale
Cinderella – Britney Spears
Hey Cinderella – Suzy Bogguss
Princess of China - Coldplay, Rihanna

Fairytale – Sarah Bareilles
Vanity – Christina Aguilera
Witchy Woman – The Eagles
Burn the Witch – Queens of the Stone Age
Wonderland – Natalia Kills
White Rabbit – Jefferson Airplane
Tea Party - Kerli
Heads Will Roll – Yeah Yeah Yeahs
Brick by Boring Brick – Paramore
Fairytale – Jason Derulo
A Fairytale Ending – The Boy Least Likely To
Farewell to Tinkerbell – Edwin McCain
Ever, Ever, After – Carrie Underwood


----------



## HalloweenHouseParty (Sep 14, 2010)

the_grim said:


> I've posted quite a lot of stuff on my website. Go have a look.
> 
> http://thescary.com


There is some good stuff in here!
Thanks!


----------



## meltdown211 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here is mine, its still up....

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/_online.html#dir=3565978

password: hauntforum


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

meltdown211 said:


> Here is mine, its still up....
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/_online.html#dir=3565978
> 
> password: hauntforum


WoW - your still alive out there Metly !!! Nice to see ya still got a pulse & hope the cheese wheel gods are being good to you...... LoL


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

meltdown211 said:


> Here is mine, its still up....
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/_online.html#dir=3565978
> 
> password: hauntforum


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I used to have 3 Blogs full of free downloads, but the anti-music sharing Trolls have basically put them out of commission.


----------



## dixienites (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you, Meltdown for sharing all your hard work. Very well organized, and ez to download!



meltdown211 said:


> Here is mine, its still up....
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/71_fugoL/_online.html#dir=3565978
> 
> password: hauntforum


----------

